
Roger Penrose: Fashion, Faith, and Fantasy in the New Physics of the Universe - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gsp0Gak6Lw8
======
seycombi
In this lecture, based on his new book, Roger will argue that fashion, faith,
and fantasy, while sometimes productive and even essential, may be leading
today's researchers astray, most notably in three of science's most important
areas - string theory, quantum mechanics, and cosmology.

